
Get Started with Couchbase for Mobile - jchrisa
http://blog.couchbase.com/get-started-couchbase-mobile
======
PaulCapestany
I've been following (and using) the betas for all this stuff for well over a
year now, and while it was already pretty awesome back then, watching the
evolution and continual imrpovement of it all has been amazing.

In one sense, I think the Couchbase syncing tech is the way mobile development
should have always been. It just makes sense. The fact that there hasn't been
a reasonable way to do any of this till now is pretty crazy: iCloud is a
ridiculously unreliable black box where you have no real control of your data,
Dropbox "syncing" is even more limited and is basically just crappy hack, and
other "sync solutions" I've seen have been even more unusable still.

Props to the Couchbase team for continuously pushing the limits of this tech
without compromise, and being open source all along the way.

------
seivan
Woah, I recall seeing this before, and being impressed, but it was way early,
and Core Data with Magical Record was doing more than enough, but will invest
more time and check it out later. Already using Pixate for styling, might as
well try out Couch for persistent store.

------
PatrickHeneise
I was an early adopter of Couchbase Mobile for native iPad apps. Seeing
Couchbase (Lite) now syncing to iOS, Android and with a plugin for Cordova to
HTML5 apps is really awesome for offline data and synchronisation.

------
jonasb
I haven't kept up to date with CouchBase for quite some time. The first
support I saw for Android was the Erlang version of the server that needed to
be installed separately from the app. How is this meant to be working (when
there's Android support)? Will everything needed to write an Android app be
bundled with the app?

~~~
jchrisa
Couchbase Lite is native code for iOS and Android, weighing in at
significantly less than 500kb.

It's part of your app runtime, so for something like an Android PhoneGap app,
you'd include our library to a normal PhoneGap container and then interact
with the database via Ajax calls to localhost.

For normal Dalvik apps you just do normal Java code to talk to the database.
Same story on iOS, but with Objective-C.

Does that answer your question?

~~~
jonasb
Yes, thanks! Sounds excellent!

Any ETA on Android support?

~~~
jchrisa
Not date yet, but we are hiring for an Android engineer
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mobile-
couchbase/Cxe...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mobile-
couchbase/CxeVJkZsan0)

------
jchrisa
We've been working on this for a number of years, so you can't imagine how
good it feels to have the big picture coming together. I'm happy to answer any
questions about eg "when should I use sync vs regular REST API style network
programming?" etc etc.

